# Looking at Mavic vs Bontrager wheels for new build



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

I am looking at the TREK project one builds for a 2011 bike. I am wondering where to put my money on this new bike.

With the redesign, from 2010, are the Bontrager wheels closer in performance to Mavic Ksyrium, like the elite and the SL to say the Bontrager Race X lite? 

Should I build with a cheap bontrager wheel set and buy and put my money in a better Mavic (or someone else, like Rol) wheel set for the bike.


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Get som eastons, ROLs, for the money its hard to beat soul wheels. I would forget about the mavics. Get some wheels built even.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I am not a big fan of either Mavic or Bonti. I have Eastons, Rolf Prima and some Open Pro rims laced to Dura Ace hubs. I would take any of those over any Bonti or factory built Mavic.

If you are going to drop $600+, why not go custom?


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

oops duplicate


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have the newer (same you would get) x-lites on my Madone and love them. The old ones had tons of problems in part due to the paired spokes. The new ones are great. I'm over 200 lbs and haven't had a single problem and I ride pretty hard. Also keep in mind that you get a pricing advantage over retail on P1 builds when you use Bontrager parts. So in essence you will pay less for the Bontragers than you would for the Mavics. I also have 2007 Ksyrium Elites on my other bike. I like those wheels as well but prefer my X-Lites.


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

I know people constantly say this as Blue CheeseHead did, but go custom. You'll get exactly what you want (much better IMO) for cheaper. Factory brands just come with proprietary parts and cost more to maintain.


----------



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

trunkz22 said:


> I know people constantly say this as Blue CheeseHead did, but go custom. You'll get exactly what you want (much better IMO) for cheaper. Factory brands just come with proprietary parts and cost more to maintain.



I have thought about that but I do not know too many people that build wheels other than online places. And then I don't really know anyone that has wheels from such a place. I see in Excelsports their hand-built DT Swiss wheels but I am guessing you are talking for customized wheels from a wheel builder?

What about the Shimano WH-7850-sl? I have heard lots of good things about them but they too are a factory brand that definitely has proprietary parts.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm a big fan and supporter of custom-built wheels. You really can't do better if you know what you want from a wheel. They can be built to your desire. Wheels are a major upgrade and a set of custom builds will be like getting the perfect shoes to go with your well-tailored Italian suit (-which should be your bike). However, a set of Dura Ace 7850s is hard to pass up but those are above $600- unless you buy used.


----------



## blr33439 (Sep 2, 2010)

*RPP Invincible*

You could also try these wheels from Rice Performance Products that are nearly indestructable at 1580g. You can get lighter wheels, but I prefer to not spend time on the side of the road. They also do completely custom paint jobs on their bikes and will let you choose sticker colors for the wheels.








https://www.rppbike.com/wpimages/wpe4bb9a12_05.jpg


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

roy harley said:


> I have thought about that but I do not know too many people that build wheels


Ask at your LBS, I did and they do or they will probably know someone.


----------

